# String Quartet Draft



## Celloissimo (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm composing a String Quartet for my high school ensemble to perform (as a project to be able to graduate) and have been working on it on and off for about 3 months as it's been hard finding the time to really sit down and focus. I'm pretty content with my voice-leading and I think from a technical standpoint it's solid (though there definitely might be some errors I've overlooked) but my fear is that, to be honest, it's pretty damn boring. The more I listen to it, the more the first part sounds like an exercise as opposed to an actual piece of music. 
I also think my transition between phrases feels very tacked on, or flat out just non-existent.

Some input would be awesome, I appreciate anything you can say 
Thanks a lot!

*In the score, beat 2 before the key change should have a fermata over it

Audio:

__
https://soundcloud.com/cissimo%2Fstringquartetdraft

Score:
View attachment Quartet.pdf


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

Added some annotations. Spotted some technical things you should look out for, but most of my concerns are musical and have to do with the form of the piece, since from this short excerpt I got almost no sense of coherent form.

Current graduate student in composition/teaching assistant in music theory. If you have any questions more specific than an open request for feedback I'm happy to try to answer those as well.

View attachment Quartet annotations.pdf


----------

